# Dargel-Explorer-BayQuest Photo Contest



## Dargel (Nov 1, 2007)

*Dargel Boats would like to Announce The*​
*2009 Dargel-Explorer-BayQuest Photo Contest *​
Since we are in the process of rebuilding all of our website locations due to the recent acquistion of the Explorer line and the need for a fresh look on our other two sites, we would love to have high quality, high res. pictures from all of our customers.

This contest is open to anyone that owns a new or old Dargel, Explorer, or Bayquest boat. Pictures must be of one of the boat models that we build and be high enough resolution to be used on our websites or in one of our ads.

Pictures do not have to be of the entire boat. They can be close ups of different features of the boats. They can be of the enetire boat running or not running, with people or without. Get creative for new pictures and go back through all the pictures that you already have. There is no limited to the numbers of pictures that you can send me. You will be entered into the drawing once for each picture that you send.

Top 4 prizes include:

1. 2 Nights Stay at Get Away Adventures Lodge with 
one day guided trip for 2 people. 

2. Humminbird 383c Color GPS Depth Finder

3. Marine AM/FM/CD Radio Package

4. Stake Out Stick

***Even if you do not win one of the top four prizes everyone will be entered into a drawing for other misc. prizes. The other prizes will include but are not limited to the following: Academy gift cards, Fishing Lures, tackle and gear, and.... 2 Night stay for 2 people at the Redfish Inn on South Padre. 

Rules:

1. All images should be in compliance with all Texas Parks and Wildlife and 
Coast Guard Regulations.
2. No alcohol in the pictures. 
3. All images should be in good taste.

To enter the competition you must email your picture to [email protected] and we will send you back a waiver that gives us the rights to use the picture and an acknowledgement that the photo will become property of Dargel Boats, Inc. One picture per email please.

Last but not least, please post some of your Dargel-Explorer-BayQuest pics on this thread to keep it hot and alive so that everyone will see what is going on.

Thanks,

Cleve Ford


----------



## DmaxRojo (Aug 19, 2005)

*"Cool Pics"*

I'm not going to win anything, but here are some really "cool" pics of my old explorer.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Why wernt you on the water ???


----------



## FulloBull (Apr 19, 2006)

*let me guess*

your boat's name is ....... _FROSTBITE :dance:_


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

I have some pics but they're on the parents PC. I'll get some updated pics of my Explorer this weekend.


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

I have a really good sunset pic of my 21tv that you could probably use. It's high resolution and a really great pic. I'll post it up here and email it to you later.


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

*My 21tv*

Here's the mini version of it that's on my phone screensaver, I have the full size version at home, will have to post it tonight. It was taken with a Canon 20D so it's a really clean pic in the full size version.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

'04 Flatsmaster. Take you pic on which is better.


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

Dont think you guys build this exact model anymore. But It will show that yall build boats to last

My 23 year old boat as good and solid as the day you guys built it.  Only thing it could use is a repower.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Hers a few I've had


----------



## NautiGirl (Feb 16, 2006)

*My Boat*

Explorer!


----------



## draker3 (Jun 30, 2004)

here is our pics..


----------



## mirage (Jun 14, 2004)

*1997 Explorer*

Repowered with a new Zuke in 2008. No new Pics yet


----------



## Dargel (Nov 1, 2007)

*We Need More Photos*

So far we have had a great response to our Photo Contest but 
WE NEED MORE PICTURES.​Please don't stop sending the pictures. If you have already sent some pictures and have more then send them. If you have not sent some then go through all of your fishing and boat pics and send them to us.

We have already selected some to use on the web page that we are currently building and we need more. Call your friends that have one of our boats and tell them about the contest.

Thanks again and we hope to see more great pics soon.

Cleve


----------



## milagro (Dec 4, 2004)

cleve, when is the deadline for entering pics?


----------



## br836po (Jul 31, 2006)

*1999 23 T.V.*

1999 23 T.V. w/ 200hp Mercury Optimax on a 2009 Coastline Trailer


----------



## ebarrera77 (Aug 31, 2007)

*2004 170 Skout w/90 johnson*

2004 170 Skout w/90 johnson


----------



## Dargel (Nov 1, 2007)

*Deadline for Contest*

The last day of the contest will be the 24th of December. 

We will announce the winners of the contest before the end of the year. This will allow some of our boat owners to take their boats out and get pictures to send in.

Please remember to send the pics to [email protected] as well as posting some of them on this thread.

Thanks,

Cleve


----------



## Dargel (Nov 1, 2007)

*New Website is Up and Running*

For all of you that have been looking for the Explorer Boats website it is now up and running. The new website is...

www.explorerflatsboats.com

You can take a look at some of the pictures that have been sent in so far. 

Remeber the deadline for the contest is December 24th. 

Also, take a look at the ad in this coming months issue of Texas Saltwater Fishing magazine.


----------



## Dargel (Nov 1, 2007)

*WE NEED MORE PICS*

For all of you Dargel, Explorer or Bayquest owners out there we need more pics. There is still plenty of time to take your boats out and get some good pics if you don't have any. For those of you that have the pics and have not sent them in...hurry up. 

Send them in and get some great chances at awesome prizes.

Remember the deadline is the 24th of December.

For those of you that have posted on this thread and not sent them to me you need to get them emailed to me to be entered in the contest. Keep posting pics on this thread as well.

Thanks,

Cleve


----------



## Coniption (Aug 23, 2005)

Here are a couple of mine...


----------



## Durtjunkee (Mar 23, 2007)

Looks like LBS already won 1st prize. LOL


----------



## Pat Harkins (Jun 28, 2006)




----------



## Pat Harkins (Jun 28, 2006)

*2006 Flatsmaster*

2006 Flatsmaster with 2005 TRP


----------



## Little_Bit (Sep 12, 2005)

*My 17ft Explorer*

Here's my baby!


----------



## McTrout (May 22, 2004)

This is a boat...

​


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

Can you post the results?


----------



## Dargel (Nov 1, 2007)

*Winners*

Sorry for the delay in posting the winners we had some technical difficulties...

Thanks to all of you that sent in pictures off of the site and all of the owners that sent them directly in to us by email and regular mail.

The winners of the top four prizes are as follows:

The Grand Champion and winner of a 2 night stay at Get Away Adventures Lodge and one day guided fishing trip is...

LBS, for his awesome sunset pic of the Explorer TV. I think everyone thought he would win this from the time that we started using it in our ads and on the new website at www.explorerflatsboats.com


----------



## Dargel (Nov 1, 2007)

*2nd place*

The second place winner is...

Raul Garza, for his picture of his new Atomic Tangerine Dargel Skout 190 out of Port Mansfield

He has won the Humminbird 383c GPS combo


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*FROST BITE*



DmaxRojo said:


> I'm not going to win anything, but here are some really "cool" pics of my old explorer.


 I think you should It's GREAT got the name on side to boot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CVA34


----------



## Dargel (Nov 1, 2007)

*3rd Place*

The third place winner is...

SLIMSHADY, for his excellent pic of his Explorer Flatsmaster with the Yellow Lab and the bounty of ducks on the deck.

He has won the AMFMCD Marine radio package.


----------



## Dargel (Nov 1, 2007)

*4th Place*

The 4th Place winner is...

DRAKER3, for the picture with the nice stringer at the boat.

They have won the Stake Out Stick.


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

Awesome, thanks Cleve!


----------



## draker3 (Jun 30, 2004)

Cool Thanks Cleve.


----------



## draker3 (Jun 30, 2004)

tt


----------



## Haynie79 (Oct 30, 2008)

2004 Skout


----------



## hound dog (Feb 24, 2010)

Will have to download some highres pictures from off my camera another day. At work its kinda difficult.


----------

